# [OFF] Quel package occupe le + de place?

## letoff

Comme j'avais besoin de faire un peu de place sur mon petit serveur, j'ai voulu voir quel était le package qui occupait le plus de place sur le disque:

```
qsize -amf|grep -v "0 MB"|sort -nk 6
```

Et le gagnant est: tetex avec 229 Mo. Et chez vous qui est le plus gourmand et combien occupe-t-il?

----------

## Trevoke

Ca sort d'ou, qsize?

----------

## PabOu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ca sort d'ou, qsize?

 

pareil !

edit : je nous réponds : emerge app-portage/portage-utils

edit 2 : 

```
dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2: 1540 files, 231 non-files, 87 MB

app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin-1.3.15: 3777 files, 145 non-files, 219 MB

sys-kernel/ck-sources-2.6.15_p3-r1: 18823 files, 1163 non-files, 245 MB

sys-kernel/ck-sources-2.6.16_p2: 19257 files, 1184 non-files, 252 MB

sys-kernel/ck-sources-2.6.16_p3: 19257 files, 1184 non-files, 252 MB

```

----------

## netfab

Sans surprise :

 *Quote:*   

> app-office/openoffice-2.0.1-r1: 2619 files, 320 non-files, 268 MB

 

----------

## Trevoke

```
sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5: 2302 files, 212 non-files, 102 MB

app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.1.19175-r1: 1164 files, 109 non-files, 111 MB

sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0: 3325 files, 304 non-files, 132 MB

dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.4.2: 8940 files, 587 non-files, 185 MB

sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.14-r2: 18761 files, 1138 non-files, 214 MB

sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.15-r3: 19183 files, 1183 non-files, 219 MB

app-office/openoffice-2.0.2: 2460 files, 309 non-files, 239 MB
```

----------

## babykart

```
app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2: 4219 files, 374 non-files, 332 MB
```

un beau profil de vainqueur...   :Laughing: 

----------

## killerwhile

openoffice : 307 Mb de bonheur !

[edit]grillé...[/edit]

----------

## TTK

Salut

Marrant ce thread.

1- je connaissais pas qsize. Cool.

2- du coup on a peut faire man q. Depuis le temps que je cherche de l'aide là dessus   :Wink: 

3- on a des réultats très différents !

Pourquoi chez moi tetex ne prend "que" 167MB ?

Pourquoi vous avez pas xorg dans les plus gros ? (139MB ici)

Trevoke tu utilises toujours openoffice ximian ? Il est même plus dans portage. Has been !!

Chez moi openoffice pèse 258MB, donc 80 de moins que le bin. Valab'

----------

## ratur

 *Quote:*   

> app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r2: 10530 files, 832 non-files, 138 MB
> 
> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1: 18897 files, 1166 non-files, 247 MB
> 
> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r1: 19318 files, 1187 non-files, 252 MB
> ...

 

Et attendez que je réinstalle UT2004  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est pabou qui utilise ximian  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Pourquoi vous avez pas xorg dans les plus gros ? (139MB ici)

 

On est passé en X modulaire ? une centaine d'ebuilds à la place d'un seul, et au résultat, moins de place (mieux configurable, moins de drivers "inutiles")

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Trevoke tu utilises toujours openoffice ximian ? Il est même plus dans portage. Has been !!

 

Non, c'est moi ;)

Et oui, j'utilise encore la version ximianisée. Elle a été installée il y a tellement longtemps.. J'ai pas un grand besoin de OOo (une fois par an quoi) et donc ca me suffit... J'ai pas envie de me tapper des recompilations de fou :\ (ou des téléchargements) qui seront inutiles.

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> app-office/openoffice-2.0.2: 2460 files, 309 non-files, 239 MB

  *babykart wrote:*   

> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2: 4219 files, 374 non-files, 332 MB

  *ratur wrote:*   

> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2: 4222 files, 374 non-files, 338 MB

 

Hé hé, jusqu'ici, c'est moi qui tient le pompon :

 *Quote:*   

> bigben ~ $ qsize -amf|grep -v "0 MB"|sort -nk 6|tail -n1
> 
> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2: 4222 files, 374 non-files, 341 MB

 

Qui dit mieux ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kaworu

```

dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2: 1540 files, 231 non-files, 87 MB

sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r1: 5516 files, 759 non-files, 242 MB

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r7: 18901 files, 1166 non-files, 247 MB

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16: 19316 files, 1187 non-files, 252 MB

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r1: 19318 files, 1187 non-files, 252 MB

app-office/openoffice-2.0.2: 3021 files, 352 non-files, 309 MB

```

Sans trop de surprises ^______^

----------

## marvin rouge

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Hé hé, jusqu'ici, c'est moi qui tient le pompon :
> 
>  *Quote:*   bigben ~ $ qsize -amf|grep -v "0 MB"|sort -nk 6|tail -n1
> 
> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2: 4222 files, 374 non-files, 341 MB 
> ...

 

Kaboum !

 *Quote:*   

> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2: 4589 files, 403 non-files, 369 MB

 

(c'est moi qui ai la plus grosse ... install)

 :Laughing: 

Sinon, j'ai ça aussi:

```
games-rpg/nwn-1.66: 258 files, 24 non-files, 2115 MB
```

----------

## boozo

me ici on joue à qui pisse le plus loin ?!  :Laughing:  

----------

## Darkael

Je n'en ai pas d'installé en ce moment, mais je pense ça doit être un jeu (commercial) qui a la plus grosse install. Il me semble que Neverwinter Nights fesait environ 2Go, et certains jeux récents doivent faire encore plus que ça... Enfin je sais pas s'ils comptent vu que c'est pas open sauce  :Rolling Eyes: .

Sinon en effet c'est sympa qsize (et le reste de portage-utils aussi d'ailleurs).

----------

## PabOu

c'est honteux de se vanter d'avoir un paquet qui prend plus de place que chez les autres... Alors qu'on tourne sous gentoo !!

Au contraire, on devrait se vanter d'avoir les plus petits paquets, car on s'occupe de sa machine, on optimise pour nos besoins.. À moins que vous n'utilisiez gentoo que pour utiliser de l'espace disque ?

kaworu : la taille de ta glibc me fait peur :s tu as installé toutes les locales ?

----------

## kaworu

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kaworu : la taille de ta glibc me fait peur :s tu as installé toutes les locales ?

 

Je crois que oui, mais j'ai réglé ça :

```

sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6: 329 files, 49 non-files, 58 MB

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5-r3: 4607 files, 218 non-files, 59 MB

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r1: 5400 files, 376 non-files, 62 MB

x11-themes/gentoo-artwork-0.4.1: 1614 files, 25 non-files, 66 MB

dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2: 1540 files, 231 non-files, 87 MB

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r7: 18901 files, 1166 non-files, 247 MB

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16: 19316 files, 1187 non-files, 252 MB

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r1: 19318 files, 1187 non-files, 252 MB

app-office/openoffice-2.0.2: 3021 files, 352 non-files, 309 MB

```

^___^

----------

## sireyessire

```
app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2: 3839 files, 345 non-files, [b]307[/b] MB
```

sans grosse surprise   :Wink: 

----------

## killerwhile

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Je n'en ai pas d'installé en ce moment, mais je pense ça doit être un jeu (commercial) qui a la plus grosse install. Il me semble que Neverwinter Nights fesait environ 2Go, et certains jeux récents doivent faire encore plus que ça... 

 

Genre World of Warcraft prend plus de 5Go...

A chaque mise-à-jour (~toutes les 2 semaines) ils rajoutent 200-300 Mb...

----------

## ghoti

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> c'est honteux de se vanter d'avoir un paquet qui prend plus de place que chez les autres... Alors qu'on tourne sous gentoo !!
> 
> Au contraire, on devrait se vanter d'avoir les plus petits paquets, car on s'occupe de sa machine, on optimise pour nos besoins.. À moins que vous n'utilisiez gentoo que pour utiliser de l'espace disque ?

 

Un troll pourrait arguer qu'une application compilée pour la vitesse d'exécution peut être plus grosse que si elle avait été compilée avec des flags standards  :Wink: 

Entre vitesse et gain de place, je serais plus pour la vitesse.

Remarque que pour openoffice-bin, ça ne joue pas puisqu'il est précompilé !  :Razz: 

----------

## PabOu

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Un troll pourrait arguer qu'une application compilée pour la vitesse d'exécution peut être plus grosse que si elle avait été compilée avec des flags standards ;)

 

J'y ai pensé, et ca m'a évité d'écrire "d'optimiser pour avoir le plus petit binaire possible" :P

----------

## cylgalad

```

app-office/koffice-1.4.2-r6: 9928 files, 337 non-files, 135 MB

dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.4.2: 8945 files, 581 non-files, 198 MB

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6: 12189 files, 273 non-files, 201 MB

app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8: 14895 files, 1023 non-files, 232 MB

sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.15.1: 21751 files, 1168 non-files, 263 MB

kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1: 25106 files, 334 non-files, 306 MB

app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2: 4222 files, 374 non-files, 341 MB

```

-O3  :Wink: 

----------

## ltememe

heu .. pour moi,  c'est une surprise, voilà le résultat :

```

x11-themes/gdm-themes-2.0-r2: 949 files, 126 non-files, 74 MB

sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6: 353 files, 47 non-files, 97 MB

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16: 19316 files, 1187 non-files, 256 MB

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r1: 19318 files, 1187 non-files, 256 MB

sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r1: 6629 files, 806 non-files, 264 MB

```

je suis étonné de voir ca, car j'ai openoffice installé et il n'apparait pas dans la liste, c'est normal ? (peut etre parceque c'est un -bin ? )

ps : tiens, j'ai un p'tit noyau à compiler moi au fait :p

----------

## Trevoke

... Je suis le seul a pas utiliser le binaire d'openoffice?

Quand on voit qu'apparemment la compilation nous aide a economiser 70+ megas de place, j'en suis heureux.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> ... Je suis le seul a pas utiliser le binaire d'openoffice?
> 
> Quand on voit qu'apparemment la compilation nous aide a economiser 70+ megas de place, j'en suis heureux.

 

70 Mo vs 6h de compil, comment dire... huh! bon ça va pour cette fois là aller un petit binaire alors.

car 70 Mo en plus c pas la mort et franchement sur OO la compilation apporte pas énormément (tes 70 mo viennent sans doute en partie de plugins non activés dans ton install custom) en plus c'est plein de java, OOo   :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

@trevoke: sinon toujours à fond dans le python?

petit test bench pour remettre une couche sur les perfs de python:

```
$time equery belongs /usr/bin/xpdf

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/xpdf in *... ]

app-text/xpdf-3.01-r7 (/usr/bin/xpdf)

real    0m12.016s

user    0m3.856s

sys     0m0.121s

$time qfile /usr/bin/xpdf

app-text/xpdf (/usr/bin/xpdf)

real    0m0.239s

user    0m0.210s

sys     0m0.026s
```

I rest my case....  :Mr. Green: 

[edit] equery est un script python et q un programme C qui est supposé avoir les mêmes caractéristiques.

----------

## Trevoke

Non, pas toujours a fond dans le Python. Je n'aime pas trop la facon dont il marche.

----------

## scout

```
> time ( egrep -r -l --include=CONTENTS ' /usr/bin/xpdf ' /var/db/pkg/ | cut -d '/' -f 5-6 )

app-text/xpdf-3.01-r8

(; egrep -r -l --include=CONTENTS ' /usr/bin/xpdf ' /var/db/pkg/ | cut -d '/')  0,00s user 0,00s system 1% cpu 0,152 total
```

Mais bien sur je n'ai pas le meme nombre de paquet que toi ... alors c'est plus rapide chez toi ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> > time ( egrep -r -l --include=CONTENTS ' /usr/bin/xpdf ' /var/db/pkg/ | cut -d '/' -f 5-6 )
> 
> ...

 

```

$time egrep -r -l --include=CONTENTS ' /usr/bin/xpdf ' /var/db/pkg/ | cut -d '/' -f 5-6  

app-text/xpdf-3.01-r7

real    0m2.525s

user    0m0.039s

sys     0m0.317s
```

toujours derrière, mais plus près. Mais egrep doit être en C de toute façon)

----------

## letoff

 *boozo wrote:*   

> me ici on joue à qui pisse le plus loin ?!  

 

Bof, ça aura au moins permis à quelques-un de découvrir portage-utils.   :Wink: 

----------

## letoff

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Pourquoi chez moi tetex ne prend "que" 167MB ?

 

Probablement parce que tu n'as pas le USE flag "doc" et que moi je n'ai pas "X". Sinon il faut se souvenir que qsize -f indique la place occupée sur le disque et que celà peut donc varier en fonction du fs et de la taille des clusters. Pour connaitre la taille d'un paquage sans se soucier de ces détails il faut enlever l'option -f:

```
marge ~ # qsize -m tetex

app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8: 14883 files, 1023 non-files, 194 MB

marge ~ # qsize -fm tetex

app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8: 14883 files, 1023 non-files, 229 MB
```

Sur un ext3 avec les paramètres par défaut.

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $time egrep -r -l --include=CONTENTS ' /usr/bin/xpdf ' /var/db/pkg/ | cut -d '/' -f 5-6  
> 
> ...

 

et en l'executant une deuxieme fois, apres que les fichiers soient caches en RAM, histoire que ce soit juste ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $time egrep -r -l --include=CONTENTS ' /usr/bin/xpdf ' /var/db/pkg/ | cut -d '/' -f 5-6  
> 
> ...

 

pourquoi plus juste? les autres n'ont pas eu cette chance que les fichiers soient en RAM...

----------

## PabOu

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $time equery belongs /usr/bin/xpdf
> 
> ...

 

ah non, ils n'ont pas eu cette chance ? :\

----------

## sireyessire

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $time equery belongs /usr/bin/xpdf
> 
> ...

 

nope, ça a été fait sur 2 consoles différentes avec un reboot entre les 2  :Smile:  mais évidement ça peut pas apparaitre comme ça  :Wink: 

----------

